# Trouble for tying chicken round dogs neck?



## robinleeanne (Nov 20, 2014)

My dog killed one of my chickens and so I was going to tie the dead chicken around his neck and make him wear it because I KNOW  this works to break him from killing another. But I was told that it's cruelty to animals and that I could go to jail for that. Does anyone know the legalities of this? He is a medium sized dog. Bout the size of a blue healer.


----------



## watermedic (Nov 20, 2014)

It does work, it prob is considered cruelty, but then so is spanking your child in Wal Mart.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Nov 20, 2014)

His he in a pen?  If not, do you know how that chicken got tied around his neck?


----------



## robinleeanne (Nov 20, 2014)

Ever seen a dog in a crate in a barn with a chicken on his neck? Lol


----------



## The Longhunter (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't know about animal cruelty, but do you think that your dog is smart enough to make the connection between a dead chicken that he had noting to do with, and the act of killing a chicken some undetermined time in the past?

It will be as effective as sticking his nose in poop and think he is making a connection with leaving it there.

IMO it is cruel, but you won't go to jail doing it.


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 20, 2014)

I hear you can just beat your dogs brains in with the dead chicken.  Soon as he kills said bird.  But, I know this is cruelty.  Proven to work, but cruel.  Course killing the chicken wasnt kind...
Keep you mouth shut what ever you do.


----------



## Milkman (Nov 20, 2014)

Nobody knew about it until 1:51 PM today


----------



## robinleeanne (Nov 20, 2014)

Btw, it does work. 
Country Folk been using this method since way before any of our time. js


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah it does work.
Had a beagle with the same problem. Dad was going to reduce the pack by one, until I convinced him to let my peacock have a go. When Henry (peacock) got done with that beagle, you could put that dog in the next county just shaking a feather at him. Left some pretty ugly head scars as reminders. Of course not everyone has a peacock, but a large gander might work.


----------



## Timberman (Nov 21, 2014)

I've seen it work many a time...


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 22, 2014)

How long should the dog wear the bird for it to work?


----------



## mickbear (Nov 22, 2014)

The Longhunter said:


> I don't know about animal cruelty, but do you think that your dog is smart enough to make the connection between a dead chicken that he had noting to do with, and the act of killing a chicken some undetermined time in the past?
> 
> It will be as effective as sticking his nose in poop and think he is making a connection with leaving it there.
> 
> IMO it is cruel, but you won't go to jail doing it.


good point. but it will fall on deaf ears.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Nov 23, 2014)

*Cruelty to Animals law*

Although many laws about "animals" are found in Title 4 of the Code of Georgia (O.C.G.A.), the crimes of "cruelty to animals" and "dog fighting" are in Title 16 (crimes).

16-12-4 says, among other things,



(b) A person commits the offense of cruelty to animals when he or she causes death or unjustifiable physical pain or suffering to any animal by an act, an omission, or willful neglect*. Any person convicted of a violation of this subsection shall be guilty of a misdemeanor...


*  "willful neglect" means the intentional withholding of food and water required by an animal to prevent starvation or dehydration.


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 23, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> How long should the dog wear the bird for it to work?


----------



## robinleeanne (Nov 23, 2014)

Mine wear it till it rots off. Which hasn't ever been more than 3 days my experience. A family member of mine uses this technique to break his hunting dogs from treeing something that there not supposed to. He makes a descent living doing that on the side as well. And weather it's a chicken or a squirrel, it's off within 3 days.


----------



## robinleeanne (Nov 23, 2014)

Update on my dog, he was laying under bench bye watering bowl yesterday and when chickens were making their way over to get a drink, he walked away with his head down as if I'd scolded him. But I didn't have to say a word! PROUD OF HIM!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 24, 2014)

You can also put em in a 55 gal drum with the dead chicken and give it a good roll.  Works a lot faster that the chicken around the neck thing.  Makes them think that the chicken just whipped their butt. . . . Or so ive heard.


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 24, 2014)

Flaustin1 said:


> You can also put em in a 55 gal drum with the dead chicken and give it a good roll.  Works a lot faster that the chicken around the neck thing.  Makes them think that the chicken just whipped their butt. . . . Or so ive heard.



That is different way to go.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Nov 28, 2014)

Did this about a year and a half ago, beagle killed a chicken, tied chicken around her neck, didn't touch another one for a year.....bragged to someone about how well this trick worked. Next day, she killed a hen. Tied the hen around her neck, she ate the hen(feathers and all) in about 10 minutes.....gotta find a new trick.


----------



## jigman29 (Nov 29, 2014)

Ive seen it work sometimes and sometimes not.Depends on the dog.I use a trick that I read for breaking dogs from deer I read about in john wicks book.I put a chicken in a cage and wrap electric fence wire around it where it doesn't touch the cage but will keep the dog from getting to it.I just let it be and let the dog do his thing without me around.Everytime he gets near the chicken he will get that nose popped real good and since im not around he doesn't associate me with it in any way so he thinks the chicken is doing it.It works with pups real good but I guess it will work with an older dog as well.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Nov 30, 2014)

I had a dog, that along with the dog next door killed a bunch of the chickens my son was raising for a 4H project. I beat her with one of the dead chickens, and she never touched another chicken again. Just sayin.


----------

